# Are CSS, CSB, Cineperc, Berlin Woodwinds good for various cinematic music?



## Mataj123 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi! I wanted to get a few nice orchestral libraries to make soundtracks, I've done some research and decided that CSS, CSB, Cineperc and Berlin Woodwinds may be a good option, however I need your advice, as I'm not sure if they versatile enough for my needs.

My goal is to make music for films, and occasionally some "epic" orchestral remixes, so I need libraries that are able to create both calm, peaceful (regular or romantic scenes) and powerful, intense pieces (for example typical trailers/fight scenes). What is your opinion on these 4 libraries and do you think that they are capable of sounding both light, gentle and very strong if needed? 
Best Regards.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 28, 2020)

Mataj123 said:


> Hi! I wanted to get a few nice orchestral libraries to make soundtracks, I've done some research and decided that CSS, CSB, Cineperc and Berlin Woodwinds may be a good option, however I need your advice, as I'm not sure if they versatile enough for my needs.
> 
> My goal is to make music for films, and occasionally some "epic" orchestral remixes, so I need libraries that are able to create both calm, peaceful (regular or romantic scenes) and powerful, intense pieces (for example typical trailers/fight scenes). What is your opinion on these 4 libraries and do you think that they are capable of sounding both light, gentle and very strong if needed?
> Best Regards.


Those are very popular libraries and should serve you well. Nothing is 100% comprehensive, so along the way I'm sure you will pick up other libraries, but I'm sure many users here would agree those libraries will serve as a strong foundation.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 28, 2020)

I agree with @patrick76 

Your list would make a very good virtual symphony orchestra. However, there is terrific and terrible music composed with just about every library. The notes you write are much more important than the sample libraries. 

Also, keep in mind that not all film music is symphonic in style or scale. Perhaps give some thought to more intimate chamber music capabilities too.


----------



## Scamper (Nov 28, 2020)

That is a really good selection for many purposes.

I don't think you will get a typical over the top epic sound though. The more epic libraries do epic very well, but not so much the other end of the dynamics. If you want to be flexible, your selection is really the better choice though and still can be powerful.

I know, the deal for Berlin Woodwinds is very tempting, but if you want to stay in line with the Cinematic Studio series, you might like to wait a few weeks for Cinematic Studio Woodwinds. Then most of your libraries would behave the same way, which can make your workflow a lot more streamlined. Check the short demo in the CSW thread for an early impression.


----------



## purple (Nov 28, 2020)

You might want to wait a minute on CSW. It's coming out very soon and some demos were just posted in the CSW thread along with a patchlist. It might blend better with your strings and brass (although with woodwinds that is not super important) and it's cheaper than BWW even at sale price. Obviously I haven't used it yet as it's not out, but if it's anything like CSW and CSB I think it will blow BWW out of the water at least on consistency and scripting.

I will say I think the CS series is much more suited to the romantic/orchestral stuff and isn't the best choice for "epic" but "epic" libraries are probavbly not suited to that more subtle style.


----------



## Mataj123 (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for the replies and the info about CSW, I honestly didn't know that it's coming, as I've heard that people had been waiting for it for a very long time. It is indeed very tempting to resign from BWW and wait till they release the CSW, and I will probably do so!



hbjdk said:


> Do you already have experience making music on computer, or are you gonna be starting completely from scratch? Because if it’s the latter, I would advise against spending too much money from the get go, in case you find out it’s not something for you anyway. It usually involves quite a bit of MIDI programming / “massaging the notes”, which may not be everyone’s cup of tea, so it would be a shame to have spent $$$$$ only to realize later it was a mistake.



I'm surely not an expert, especially when it comes to mixing and more technical stuff, but I've been using Ableton for a few years now (on and off). I own Albion One and things like Symphony Essentials from Komplete Ultimate bundle, however I find Albion limiting, as it contains only ensemble patches, and Symphony Essentials isn't just the greatest library I think. Yeah I hate the price of good quality sample libraries (especially because I live in Poland where the currency is very weak in comparison to dollars or euros), but I'd love to make my music sound professional and high quality, so I hope it's worth it.


----------



## river angler (Dec 25, 2021)

Cathbad said:


> *The notes you write are much more important than the sample libraries*...


THIS!.... I strongly encourage you to re-read this great piece of advise many times! Libraries can not hide poor composition- period!

I only use one main orchestral library collection now having used Orchestral Tools and Spitfire in the past: Chris Hein Orchestra Complete which comprises all woodwinds, brass and strings both ensemble and solo with the most comprehensive customisable articulation rostrum and customisable legato, vibrato, dynamics and ambient control on the market bar none! All the samples were recorded bone dry and are all phase aligned making them a doddle to mix with if you wish to use your own ambient effects. Highly recommended!

Indeed I use principally CinePerc for main orchestral percussion. If I want hybrid I prefer to effect CinePerc but do occasionally use other libraries depending on whats needed. 

Regarding "sound design" I can't encourage more getting yourself a stereophonic field mic with a portable recorder and start recording your own sounds rather than simply turning to the usual "sound design" libraries! It all depends how original you want your music to sound in the sonic dpt! But even after you have recorded your own sound design sources your music will still not benefit from them unless you re-read the statement above! 

The key to great music is in the content every time: not the "whizz-bang-wallop!" Trailer type sounds used within a hybrid type score can particularly sound just generic and hence loose impact: it takes perseverance and true focus on the musical structure to come up with a true sense of excitement. So many make the mistake of simply throwing trailer type sounds at an arrangement thinking they will suddenly add that excitement! But again! the basis of that excitement stems from how good your base notational structures actually are. 

If you find you are composing saying to yourself:"well that "sounds pretty good" instead of that "really transports me emotionally" your music will only ever sound generic at best as you are wondering off the true path to great music: the base musical structure/notational arrangement! This can be applied to any instruments used within any given arrangement no matter how good your samples are!


----------

